# Suche Media Player, der Blu Ray Iso mit Menü abspielt



## ziruam (22. März 2016)

*Suche Media Player, der Blu Ray Iso mit Menü abspielt*

Hallo Community,

ich habe vor, meine gesammte Filmsammlung digital zu verwalten, und möchte anstatt immer ne Disc zu wechseln bequem mit der Fernbedienung durchschalten können.

Der Media Player soll eine Bluray iso mit kompletten Menü abspielen können, um das alte Heimkino-Feeling noch zu behalten. Ansonsten sollte er alle gängige Formate abspielen können. Die wichtigsten wären für mich MKV. Dolby Atmos, DTS-HD, Untertitel: SUP und SRT.

Im Internet finde ich vieles, deswegen frage ich lieber erstmal nach Empfehlung. Außerdem steht meistens nicht explizit da, ob der Player Isos abspielen kann oder nicht..

Ich bedanke mich schonmal und freue mich, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt


----------



## Gluksi (22. März 2016)

*AW: Suche Media Player, der Blu Ray Iso mit Menü abspielt*

hIMEDIA Q10 Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau HiMedia Android TV Box
HiMedia Q1 quad 3D FullHD & 4K Mediaplayer Android: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Gluksi (22. März 2016)

*AW: Suche Media Player, der Blu Ray Iso mit Menü abspielt*

hIMEDIA Q10 Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau HiMedia Android TV Box
HiMedia Q1 quad 3D FullHD & 4K Mediaplayer Android: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Sound wird bei mir über nem Denon 5200 rausgebrüllt  7.1 ohne probleme


----------



## SayHo (29. März 2016)

*AW: Suche Media Player, der Blu Ray Iso mit Menü abspielt*

Spielt der auch isos aus dem Netzwerk hab auf meinem PC mehrere Seagate Archive 8tb platten freigegeben und mit dem firetv Stick mit kodi funktioniert es leider nicht selbst DVD isos ruckeln wie sau blueray isos 1sec läuft 5sec buffern


----------



## Hatuja (29. März 2016)

*AW: Suche Media Player, der Blu Ray Iso mit Menü abspielt*



SayHo schrieb:


> Spielt der auch isos aus dem Netzwerk hab auf meinem PC mehrere Seagate Archive 8tb platten freigegeben und mit dem firetv Stick mit kodi funktioniert es leider nicht selbst DVD isos ruckeln wie sau blueray isos 1sec läuft 5sec buffern



Das dürfte wohl dem WLan geschuldet sein. Man liest des öfteren von WLan Problemen beim FireTV-Stick. Bei einigen Chargen soll es, vor allem in Verbindung mit Fritz-Boxen, zu Verbindungsproblemen und Abbrüchen kommen.
 Mit einer vernünftigen Kabel-Verbindung, die die Box oben bieten würde, sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## SayHo (1. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Media Player, der Blu Ray Iso mit Menü abspielt*

was ist den als alternative mit dem HiMedia H8
Wangang HiMedia H8 64bit Octa-Core Android 5.1 Lollipop: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray
kann der grundsätzlich das alles auch weil auf die integrierte platte kann ich im prinzip verzichten und laut beschreibung kann der mehr als der (4k,h.265,hdmi2.0) q10 und is 75 euro billiger
hat hier jemand aus dem forum damit schon erfahrung weil die amazon rezensionen lesen sich nicht so doll
mir gehts grundsätzlich um dvd isos und blueray isos alles mit menüs usw als bonus wäre es aber geil wenn er die neuen 4k bluerays als isos auch könnte

mfg SayHo


----------



## eye_of_fire (5. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Media Player, der Blu Ray Iso mit Menü abspielt*

Sry, das ich dazwischen frage, aber kann dieses Gerät auch als Ersatz für meine externe USB-HD herhalten die ich ans TV angeschlossen habe um darüber Filme anzusehen? Ich bin, was dieses Gebiet angeht, ein absoluter Noob. Also Filme auf das HiMedia und an das TV-Gerät anschliessen (ohne WLAN)?


----------



## SayHo (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Media Player, der Blu Ray Iso mit Menü abspielt*

Hab mir jetzt den q10pro gekauft zwar teuer mit 200 aber ist es wert 
Und als Antwort an eye of Fire Jop funst auch ohne Netzwerk und WLAN kannst direkt ne platte einbauen oder mit USB ne externe anschliesen

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TobiasClaren (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche Media Player, der Blu Ray Iso mit Menü abspielt*

Gibt es mittlerweile mehr Geräte?
Evtl. auch Ältere.
WIe der Erstfragende, ISO, Netzwerk..., und zwar in 2D und 3D.


----------

